# Realtek HD Audio v 1.61 Windows 2000, Windows XP/2003(32/64 bits), Vista



## BXtreme (Mar 13, 2007)

Realtek HD Audio drivers for integrated sound card.
Realtek High Definition Audio: 
Realtek: ALC260/262 
Realtek: ALC265/268 
Realtek: ALC660/681 
Realtek: ALC880/882 
Realtek: ALC883/885/888

Download: ftp://61.56.69.18/pc/audio/WDM_R161.exe For XP/2k3/2k
Mirror: ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_R161.exe
Download: ftp://218.210.127.132/pc/audio/Vista_R161.exe for Windows Vista


----------

